# Vapefly Holic MTL RDA



## SinnerG (26/8/19)

Looking for the Vapefly Holic RDA if anyone has stock at a decent price.
In stainless steel.

Thank you.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/8/19)

Come to Vapecon, Vape king has a nice special on them


----------



## SinnerG (27/8/19)

Gonna cost me a bit to get that special. I'm in Cape Town. 

Found stainless one at Viking's Vape. Really quick service from them, too. It's on the way, hopefully get it by tomorrow or Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

